# Tabelle eine Zeile einfügen.



## DOM-TOM (16. Jun 2005)

Hi ich mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Ich versuch bei einer Datenbank eine Zeile einzufügen. Die Methode sieht so aus:

```
public void eintrag(String name, String alter, String gewicht){
    PreparedStatement stmt;
    stmt = dbCon.prepareStatement( "INSERT INTO Tabelle VALUES ('"name"', '"alter"', '"gewicht"')";);
    stmt.execute();




}
```
ich frag mich da eben was ich für einen kleinen Fehler hab damits nicht funktioniert. 
Danke schonmal für euere Hilfe.


----------



## bambi (16. Jun 2005)

Hi,

bei solchen Sachen immer die Fehlermeldung posten oder genau sagen, was / was nicht passiert...

Ansonsten, kann's sein, dass da noch mehr Spalten in Deiner Tabelle sind? Ist der PrimaryKey richtig...


----------



## TheSunToucher (16. Jun 2005)

PrepareStatements enthalten ? als Platzhalter für die Werte die reinkommen, also müßte dein Statement ungefähr so aussehen:


```
INSERT INTO Tabelle (name, alter, gewicht) VALUES (?, ?, ?) ;
```

Die Werte kannst du dann mit den entsprechenden setXxx-methoden setzen, also ungefähr so:


```
stmt.setString(1, "Klaus");
```

Aber du solltest dir die Basics erstmal in einem Buch oder so durchlesen, zum Beispiel www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/ da steht natürlich auch was zum Thema drin: PreparedStatements


----------



## DOM-TOM (16. Jun 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------

